# Maddie



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

aunties and Uncle just wanted to show you some pictures I took of Maddie after her bath today
She is just precious, won our hearts over,:wub:
Matilda and Maddie get along so well, wish I knew how to post a video of them playing:wub:
God had this girl picked out just for us:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula, Maddie is gorgeous and you are doing a wonderful job on her coat! :wub: I'm so happy to hear that her and Matilda get along so well, i think Button and Bows had a hand in helping with finding Maddie, she knew that her mommy and daddy wanted another baby to love and she knew that you and Lorin had an empty space in your heart to be filled by another baby. You finally got your little girl that you can the experience of growing out her coat like you've always wanted to do. I'm so happy for you, Lorin and Matilda and Maddie couldn't have a better family if she picked one out on her own. Give the girls kisses from Auntie Debbie. :heart:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Paula , little Maddie is so precious! I am so happy that things are going so well.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, Maddie is so adorable! I know what you mean about God picking her out for you! That's how I feel about Sissy!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula - she has an expression that reminds me of Matilda. She is absolutely stunning. She looks so happy and confident. I am so very happy that she is integrating so well into your family. What a lucky family and what a lucky girl to have you and Lorin and Matilda.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I do believe that some things happen for a reason. She is adorable.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

She is absolutely beautiful! I am so glad they are best of buds.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's precious Paula....what a little doll.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She is so pretty!
I am happy for Matilda that she has a playmate!
Sounds like she was meant to be part of your family. :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Wanted to congratulate you on Maddie. She is very sweet and I am sure a great welcome in your house.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh Paula, Maddie is just beautiful! I just want to hug her! I am so happy for you that she turned out to be such a great fit for your family!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maddie is gorgeous, Paula. Her coat is beautiful.

She looks so happy. But, then that is not a surprise ... she has the best mommy, daddy, and sister that are the perfect forever family for her.

Like Walter said ... Maddie has an expression that reminds me of Matilda. Your girls are both so adorable.

I am so happy for you, Lorin, and Matilda. Hugs and much love to all of you.:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very adoarable! Love her little rose bud..too cute! And so happy that this worked out well for all of you!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

mysugarbears said:


> Paula, Maddie is gorgeous and you are doing a wonderful job on her coat! :wub: I'm so happy to hear that her and Matilda get along so well, i think Button and Bows had a hand in helping with finding Maddie, she knew that her mommy and daddy wanted another baby to love and she knew that you and Lorin had an empty space in your heart to be filled by another baby. You finally got your little girl that you can the experience of growing out her coat like you've always wanted to do. I'm so happy for you, Lorin and Matilda and Maddie couldn't have a better family if she picked one out on her own. Give the girls kisses from Auntie Debbie. :heart:


 auntie Debbie we have been using the shampoo's and conditioners you sent us. I have been using them on Matilda as well, love Matilda's coat..
Maddie has a beautiful coat, so easy to care for, Lucille told me I would love her coat. 



Furbabies mom said:


> Aww Paula , little Maddie is so precious! I am so happy that things are going so well.


 Debbie, Maddie really is precious :wub: so easy going



sherry said:


> Paula, Maddie is so adorable! I know what you mean about God picking her out for you! That's how I feel about Sissy!


 Without a doubt God had his hand in us getting Maddie, he used Pat to do the foot work. :wub:




wkomorow said:


> Paula - she has an expression that reminds me of Matilda. She is absolutely stunning. She looks so happy and confident. I am so very happy that she is integrating so well into your family. What a lucky family and what a lucky girl to have you and Lorin and Matilda.


 
It's funny you said she reminds you of Matilda, we have noticed that also. Her personality is like Matilda's. I can hardly wait for her coat to grow:chili:
this little monkey is so very confident at home, she try's to take over but Matilda says not so fast loll



jane and addison said:


> I do believe that some things happen for a reason. She is adorable.


 Each fluff we have had has came to us at the perfect time, I know its God 



mdbflorida said:


> She is absolutely beautiful! I am so glad they are best of buds.


 she is beautiful you should see her in person :wub:



Maglily said:


> She's precious Paula....what a little doll.


 She loves sitting on your lap:wub: just perfect for us



Kathleen said:


> She is so pretty!
> I am happy for Matilda that she has a playmate!
> Sounds like she was meant to be part of your family. :wub:


 We always felt so bad for Matilda, she was raised with senior's who just were to old to play, Matilda will be 10 in April :blink: but she still plays, Maddie will keep her young 




maltese manica said:


> Wanted to congratulate you on Maddie. She is very sweet and I am sure a great welcome in your house.


 
Thank you, we love having her:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

donnad said:


> Oh Paula, Maddie is just beautiful! I just want to hug her! I am so happy for you that she turned out to be such a great fit for your family!


 she is a cuddle bug:wub: loves to put her face in your neck:wub: wish you could hold her Donna



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Maddie is gorgeous, Paula. Her coat is beautiful.
> 
> She looks so happy. But, then that is not a surprise ... she has the best mommy, daddy, and sister that are the perfect forever family for her.
> 
> ...


 Marie I wish you could meet her, you would fall in love:wub: she does look a lot like Matilda 



pammy4501 said:


> Very adoarable! Love her little rose bud..too cute! And so happy that this worked out well for all of you!!


 I can't wait for her coat to grow out, :chili: she really is like a little angel, she lives to please us:wub: Lucille really had insight when she matched us


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Paula she couldn't be any sweeter !!! I love her beautiful little face!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula -- Little Maddie could not be more perfect. :wub::wub: She is absolutely meant to be...beshared in Yiddish!! I know you must be pinching yourself. So glad both girls get along so well too.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a pretty girl Maddie is.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Paula, she sure is a stunning little girl, and very confident looking:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I can't even tell you how happy I am that everything is turning out perfectly!!!

Get working on that video girl!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Chardy said:


> Paula she couldn't be any sweeter !!! I love her beautiful little face!!!!


 She does have the sweetest little face, it's so kissable:wub:



Snowbody said:


> Paula -- Little Maddie could not be more perfect. :wub::wub: She is absolutely meant to be...beshared in Yiddish!! I know you must be pinching yourself. So glad both girls get along so well too.


 Sue I was so worried Matilda wouldn't except her, Matilda and Maddie get a long so well, it's definitely a God thing



revakb2 said:


> What a pretty girl Maddie is.


 She is so feminine :wub:and so dainty:wub:



lynda said:


> Paula, she sure is a stunning little girl, and very confident looking:wub::wub::wub:


 She is a girl knowing what she wants alright, she has a strong will, but always wants to please:wub:





The A Team said:


> I can't even tell you how happy I am that everything is turning out perfectly!!!
> 
> Get working on that video girl!!!


 
Pat it amazes me daily, today Matilda and Maddie were running full speed:w00t:
there so precious playing:wub:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

What a little doll! Loving her bow too, you're good on the grooming Paula. And a big yay for Matilda, what a great sister she is.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

What a beautiful girl Maddie is😍 I bet you cannot contain the joy she brings to you & Matilda.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Paula, Maddie is just adorable!:wub::wub: I am so happy for you all! God is good!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Maddie is absolutely Adorable :wub: Her coat is so beautiful and I love her little hairbow :wub: So happy to hear that she is settling in and playing with Miss Matilda :wub:

Paula, you are doing a great job with her!! I bet that she is a Pure Joy to Love :wub:

So very happy for you :chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She's a perfect little doll, I'm SO happy she's fitting in so well. Just beautiful


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm so happy for you Paula! Maddie is the perfect match for you and your family!

Such a pretty little girl and wonderful to see she's adjusting so well! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dominic said:


> What a little doll! Loving her bow too, you're good on the grooming Paula. And a big yay for Matilda, what a great sister she is.


 Maddie's coat is just so easy to care for, when her top knot grows out I will try the double topknot:w00t: I may need to take her to a groomed and pay them to show me how.
Matilda amazes me how loving she is to Maddie, I love that girl :wub:



Ann Mother said:


> What a beautiful girl Maddie is&#55357;&#56845; I bet you cannot contain the joy she brings to you & Matilda.


 Maddie is a lover:wub: she lives to please you


aprilb said:


> Paula, Maddie is just adorable!:wub::wub: I am so happy for you all! God is good!


 April, how are you doing 
Maddie is so sweet, seriously she lives to please us:wub: God hand picked her for us. Yes we serve a God who loves us despite ourselves



Pooh's mommy said:


> Maddie is absolutely Adorable :wub: Her coat is so beautiful and I love her little hairbow :wub: So happy to hear that she is settling in and playing with Miss Matilda :wub:
> 
> Paula, you are doing a great job with her!! I bet that she is a Pure Joy to Love :wub:
> 
> So very happy for you :chili:


 I bought her bows at Walmart in the baby department, I think I got 6 for $2.50.
she does have a awesome coat, so easy to care for
She's just so precious you would love her.




lydiatug said:


> She's a perfect little doll, I'm SO happy she's fitting in so well. Just beautiful


 She fits in so well, it's as if she's been here forever. She hates grass lol, stays on the patio, I can see once it gets warm out she will adjust to going out in the backyard 



Alexa said:


> I'm so happy for you Paula! Maddie is the perfect match for you and your family!
> 
> Such a pretty little girl and wonderful to see she's adjusting so well!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


 Alexandra she is perfect for our family, we took the girls on a ride a couple days ago, put them in their car seats, Maddie didn't mind it at all, she laid down and enjoyed the ride. We then took them shopping, I had Matilda in the stroller my hubby carrying Maddie, at first Maddie shook but adjusted quickly.
They were a big hit, especially Matilda she lives to show off and get attention lol


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Paula, I can't tell you how pleased I am to see how well this little teeny beauty has fit into your lives. She is a true blessing. :grouphug:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

M.......makes us all crazy wanting a Maddie:smpullhair:

A........and the cuteness is giving us puppy fever:smstarz:

D.......did I ask you if you need baby sitting? But not sure I'll give her back:HistericalSmiley:

D.......D E L I C I O U S:tender:

I........I am seriously one call away from getting one more fluff, can't resist the cuteness:smheat:

E.......everyone is begging for a kissi kissi from Maddie:smootch:






.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Maddie is too precious :wub:and I am so happy for you!!:aktion033: I hope you have many happy, playful, joyous years with both your babies!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

silverhaven said:


> Paula, I can't tell you how pleased I am to see how well this little teeny beauty has fit into your lives. She is a true blessing. :grouphug:


 She is a little angel:wub: seriously I think she lives just to please us:wub:



Piccolina said:


> M.......makes us all crazy wanting a Maddie:smpullhair:
> 
> A........and the cuteness is giving us puppy fever:smstarz:
> 
> ...


 Sammy you wouldn't give her back, she's so very special:wub: I am in love once again:wub:



puppydoll said:


> Maddie is too precious :wub:and I am so happy for you!!:aktion033: I hope you have many happy, playful, joyous years with both your babies!! :thumbsup:


 
it's amazing how much I love this little one:wub: Matilda and Maddie have won my heart:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

What a beautiful baby girl! She is so pretty and I love her little topknot! So glad she fits right in, I knew she would! :wub:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh Paula she is so cute! I am so glad Matilda is accepting her and they are getting along so well, sounds like it's a match made in heaven!


----------

